# Found a spoiler at partstrain.com- good/bad site?



## Bminimus91 (Jan 10, 2005)

first, thank you for the info on my broke spoiler. I found a spoiler at partstrain.com for $100. Is that a good deal? Is partstrain as good of a source as they say they are? Has anyone used them before for parts?


----------

